# Hello



## Tiki108 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Brittany, I actually don't have any mice at this time, but plan to get at least one new family member soon. My boyfriend and I had a pet mouse we got as an adult for about a year and a half. His name was Henry and he had so much personality and we loved him dearly and were just devastated when he died. He died in my boyfriend's hand with me by his side and it was really hard, but after talking it over we think we're close to being ready for a new mouse, so I decided to join since someday I would like to consider showing and breeding mice.

I currently raise and breed reptiles and chickens and just love working with animals. I also have horses and used to show, but not so much anymore.

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Brittany.
Welcome.
I'm sorry for your lost of Henry and hope you'll find a new mousefriend,soon.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## Tiki108 (Nov 9, 2012)

bonsai, thanks, he was very special.

andypandy29us, thanks.

besty74, thanks, I'm in Frederick, MD, US.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you the same tiki from iherp perchance? I am Tara from masondixonreptiles there. You are in luck, there are at least three breeders between dc and baltimore who can find you a great mouse friend!


----------



## Tiki108 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Tara, yes I'm the same Tiki. Could you PM their info by chance or do you have any available right now?
Thanks!


----------

